# Terrell county



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 10, 2019)

Anybody seeing any action, little bucks were chasing this weekend starting to see some scrapes pop up


----------



## DynamicDennis (Nov 13, 2019)

Just start snort wheezing. They will come.............................


----------



## buckmanmike (Nov 22, 2021)

I heard there was a monster shot this weekend in Terrell County. I was told 12 ptr, pushing 300lbs. Ive seen no pics.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 22, 2021)

buckmanmike said:


> I heard there was a monster shot this weekend in Terrell County. I was told 12 ptr, pushing 300lbs. Ive seen no pics.


That’s a biggen!


----------



## buckmanmike (Nov 23, 2021)

I guess that proves keep it to yourself or you will lose it. My source was from VERY reliable source.
  But I sure would like to see a SWGA deer pushing 300 lbs. Ive seen 220-240.


----------

